# OK Who Got One?



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

Hank and family I think are part black bear. They hang high numbers every year and couldn't ask for better people to hunt with. Blueroad is top notch for sure. Good celebration drinks can be had at u.p. chucks 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

My hunting buddy, Shoottwice, shot one at Hank's with his Ruger Super Redhawk in .44. Broadside through both lungs at about 15 yards. Barely bled at all! Took six of us about 30 minutes to find him.

I never saw a bear, but was only able to hunt three days.

Hank is a hell of a nice guy though. I enjoyed the hunt, his family, and the camp life at Hank's.

Wondering how Skibum and Wishingiwashuntin did???


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Grizzly Hunter for the bit on the .44 becuz I was possily gonna use my .44 or bow since the last bear was with rifle. Thats crazy stuff. I wouldve thought the .44 would punch a good hole in the bear.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Well i did not get my bear our group went 1 for 3 but my nephew only could hunt two days.

Hank and crew our great people and met some great guys two.

Grizzly i will bring the yager next time and a bucket for Gary.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

No luck for my son and I. We were limited to 3 days of hunting. I passed up 3 looking for something bigger and he only saw a sow with cubs. He also saw a wolf from his stand. Overall we had a great time getting away. We put in better than 30 hours of stand time in 3 days so I'm going into deer season mentally tuned up. In a way I'm okay coming away empty handed. Success is more satisfying when you pay your dues first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

That's a great attitude!! My hunt starts Friday the 21st here in Red Oak and the baits has been hit 4 days ina a row so maybe luck will be on my side??? If not I hav plenty of pics, saw a bear on the bait 2 weeks ago and shared it all with my wife who is a first timer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

TRAVISW74 said:


> Thanks Grizzly Hunter for the bit on the .44 becuz I was possily gonna use my .44 or bow since the last bear was with rifle. Thats crazy stuff. I wouldve thought the .44 would punch a good hole in the bear.


Travisw74,

We used special hard cast bullets designed to "NOT" mushroom. They are 305 grain by Buffalo Bore and are monsters to shoot. Kinda like a "hand-cannon!" The thought is to aim for the shoulders/spine area break them down on the spot and then you don't have to track. Unfortunately my buddy shot him through the lungs and the exit hole got plugged up with guts, so it didn't bleed hardly at all. Still stopped him right away after he ran about a 50 yard semi circle in some really thick brush, just took a while to find him.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

wishiwashuntin said:


> Well i did not get my bear our group went 1 for 3 but my nephew only could hunt two days.
> 
> Hank and crew our great people and met some great guys two.
> 
> ...


wishiwashuntin,

Sorry to hear you didn't punch your tag after we left.  It was a pleasure meeting you, Gary, your Dad and Sam.

When you bring your bucket for Gary, the next time we meet, lets place it farther away from our front door. That way we don't have to listen to him. LOL :lol:

Take care!


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Travisw74
> We used special hard cast bullets designed to "NOT" mushroom. They are 305 grain by Buffalo Bore and are monsters to shoot. Kinda like a "hand-cannon!" The thought is to aim for the shoulders/spine area break them down on the spot and then you don't have to track. Unfortunately my buddy shot him through the lungs and the exit hole got plugged up with guts, so it didn't bleed hardly at all. Still stopped him right away after he ran about a 50 yard semi circle in some really thick brush, just took a while to find him.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

,
Thanks for that Grizzly. I had a guy borrow my bear spot few yrs ago and shot a bear with bow and it only ran bout 50 yds but same thing, the fat plugged the hole and it was tuff trailing. Im only 30 yds from the bait so this year I'm gonna use 12 guage with slugs. Wanted to use my .44 mag?? Maybe next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

